# Help installing a chimney liner with a 90 degree angle in chimney



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, first, this is an AWESOME site!! Absolutely full of information! Glad I ran across it. 

Ok, now for my problem. I have a turn of the century home that was once added on. I am putting a wood furnace in the basement of the home. Chimney is about 30 feet to the very top and is made of brick and mortar. In the basement, I knocked some brick out to get a better view of the chimney after not being able to see all the way down when I was on the roof. Come to find out, about 5 foot up from the opening , which is about 5 feet from the basement floor, there is 90 degree bend in the chimney. The 90 is a foot in width and length. I am needing some ideas on how to get the chimney liner around that bend without tearing or ripping it. I was trying to think I can pre bend it before I send it on down from the top with a rope tied around the base with the knot on the opposite side so it gives me some leverage to pull it into the opening. Other than that I'm not so sure how to do it. I don't want the liner to tear on the brick edge of the 90, not sure how strong the stuff is actually. If I pre bend it I think I would still have a problem gtting it in there. So any ideas would help!!


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought I was the only person that had to do this. I ran my chimney liner 25 foot down the chimney , straight through the fire place opening, through the clean out opening where you would push the ashes down on the first floor, down, another 5 feet to a 90degree bend and out the opening in the basement. What I found was I had to chip pieces of the brick and stacked rock out to the basement to get a clear path. It looked like it was wide enough originally but it wasn't when I tried. I tried to make the 90 degree turn at the bottom but it wasn't going to happen with the Double wall flexible liner I bought. I ended up attaching a 90 degree elbow with the clamp side up by reaching my arm in the opening. The other end that attaches to the stove is just held in place by the stove holding it in. I actually have the stove about 2 inches higher then the pipe and Have been told his is really bad and it will not work. I have such a good draft that it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh and I had to take a sawzall to the flue to make it a straight shot from the roof to the basement. There is a good bend I couldn't make.


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm guessing u could reach your opening where your 90 degree turn is? Mine is about another 5 feet from my opening in the basement so their is no way I could reach up there. I'm not even sure how I would get somehing up there to chip out stuff. It would have to be collapsable so when I get it in the opening I could extend it. I was also thinking I could put some sort of smooth flexible sleeve the first 6 foot so I can slip the liner around the brick without tearing it up. Just can't figure what I would use.


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking of some kind of smooth sleeve I could put over the first 6 foot or so also. Maybe get a piece of thin sheet metal and put a 90 degree bend so it goes around the 90 on the brick corner so when I pull the liner it doesnt rip.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 26, 2009)

I worked from the top down. It was easier for me cause the bend was that bottom. If you have the single wall liner and plenty of room you may be able to make the bend.


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of what is going on....


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Well thats the thing, im not sure how durable that single wall liner is, if it can take me pulling on it from the bottom going over the brick edge on the 90.


----------



## buildmyown (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you would have a good chance of tearing it by trying to make that 90. Not knowing your whole installation setup this is the way i would do it if room and clearance aloud for it. I would run black stive pipe up and out of the furnace then a 90 to make the turn to the existing flue to the level of the 90 in the existing flue. Bust threw at the level and connect the flex to the black stove pipe at that point. The red line represents the liner.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 26, 2009)

Why is there a 90 in the pipe? Was it an unused fireplace or for a furnace in the basement?


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, unfortunately, if I were to bust through right there I would be in the living room. Thought that is a good idea, I don't think I would want a pipe heating my components in my cabinet, lol!

I'm not sure why their is a jog in the chimney, I believe it's from them adding on to the house on that side.


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 29, 2009)

Out of all the knowledgeable people on this site, no other ideas?


----------



## Ductape (Oct 29, 2009)

All i can suggest is to make something to connect a rope to the bottom...... something where it won't squash the liner. Then, do your best to make a gentle 'S' bend at the bottom....... then have someone up top feeding it to you while you pull it through the jog in the chimney. If that doesn't work..... I reckon' you'll need to hire a couple of midgets to climb in there and work the liner through the kink in the chimney. :deadhorse:


----------



## boostnut (Oct 29, 2009)

Snaking a liner thru that offset is not going to be easy. Lets start with finding out what size chimney you're dealing with and what size liner you're planning to use. So, what is the chimney opening size?


----------



## BIG JAKE (Oct 29, 2009)

6brnr said:


> Out of all the knowledgeable people on this site, no other ideas?



Deep six using existing chimney and run the pipe out of a window in the basement and up the side of the house. I don't see how you can easily clean the chimney with your current plan. Or maybe punch thru a closet with a new flue and up thru the roof using a tee at the bottom for easy cleanout of the chimney. It's hard to see the possibilities without walking around the site-I just don't like the 90 bend in exisiting chimney. Looks like it would not be accessible for cleaning. Pre fab chimneys are rated to withstand 2100 degrees for 30 minutes-for good reason(chimney fires).


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 29, 2009)

Racerboy832 said:


> Why is there a 90 in the pipe? Was it an unused fireplace or for a furnace in the basement?



I believe it's a "smoke shelf" which is far more common in a fire place, I havent seen many in a chimney without a fire place.


----------



## 6brnr (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok now we are gettin somewhere. I'll have to call the local midget union! 
 Lol. 
Ok, the top 3/4 of the chimney is about 1 foot by 2.5 foot. Then it tapers down to 6 inches by 1 foot. The taper starts about 3 foot up from the main floor and goes down 2-3 feet in the basement (about chest height where the flu hole is. The start of the taper is where the 90 is.


----------

